# Mexico: Shrimp Stuffed Roasted Poblanos



## Margi Cintrano (May 22, 2012)

POBLANOS RELLENO CON LANGOUSTINOS & CARABINEROS ... 

 SHRIMP STUFFED ROASTED POBLANOS ... 

Good Evening,

Instead of Panela Cheese, I use Mexican Oaxaca White Cheese. These stuffed chili peppers with two varieties of shrimp are divine. The wine recommendation; New Zealand White Sauvignon Blanc or Albariño from Galicia, Spain or Prosecco. 

This recipe hails from Jalisco, Mexico ... 

6 Servings.

8 large poblano chili peppers ( each about 3 ounces )
6 ounces peeled, deveined fresh shrimp ( medium size )
6 counces peeled, deveined large shrimp 
2/3 cup soft goat cheese at room temperature ( 4 oz. )
1/2 cup Grated packed Oaxaca cheese, Panela or Monterrey Jack 
1/4 cup red bell pepper chopped
2 tblsps shallot or spring onion or leek
2 tblsps chopped fresh cilantro
2 tblsps chopped fresh parsley

1. char poblano peps over gas flame or in a broiler until blackened on all sides
2. enclose in a brown paper bag for 10 mins. and peel the chilies
3. using sharp knife, carefully slit open poblanos and open along 1 side
4. remove the seeds however, leave stems attached
5. mix the 2 types of shrimp and the next 6 ingredients in a medium bowl
6. season to taste with salt and freshly ground rose, green and black pepper
7. fill chilies with the shrimps and divide equally
8. pull up sides of the poblanos to enclose the filling 
9. place stuffed chilies on a baking sheet 
10. preheat oven to 350 degrees farenheit and bake uncovered until heated through, and cheese is bubbly melting, 15-19 mins.

RED BELL PEPPER SALSA 

2 large red bell peppers 
1 tblsp Evoo
1/4 cup leek or scallion or spring onion or shallot
3 garlic cloves minced
1 serrano or jalapeño seeded and minced
1 cup chicken stock 

1. char the bell peps over gas flame or in broiler until blackened on all sides and then enclose in a brown paper bag and peel, seed and coarsely chop the peps. 

2. heat evoo in skillet and add the shallot or leek and garlic and chili pepper. Sauté until tender 5 mins.

3. cool slightly

4. transfer mixture to blender, and add bell peppers and chicken stock. Then, combine and pureé until smooth.

5. salt and freshly ground pepper sprinkle 

Enjoy ... One can make the salsa the day before. 

Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Vanitas (May 22, 2012)

Sounds delicious! I'm a sucker for Mexican recipes.

Thanks for sharing - I have added this to my recipe box.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 23, 2012)

@ Vanitas,

Thank you Vanitas. This is quite a lovely recipe ... Very nice for an outdoor dinner or a dynamic lunch. It is full of color, fragrance and flavor ... 

Let me know how it turns out. 

Kind regards,
Margi.


----------

